# Helmet observation



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not a huge weight weenies, but in preparation for an uphill time trial, I weighed my helmets -- figured I might as well grab the lightest one, right? All had the "stock" pads installed, fwiw. 

Two race helmets:
Bell Sweep R, Meduim - 295 gms
Giro Atmos, Medium - 285 gms

Commuter helmet -
Giro Encinal, universal -- 270 gm.

Woah. How about that? It's fugly in comparison, but for everyone who talks about the "super lightweight race helmets," it's funny that they are actually 10% heavier than the cheapie brethren.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Argentius said:


> I'm not a huge weight weenies, but in preparation for an uphill time trial, I weighed my helmets -- figured I might as well grab the lightest one, right? All had the "stock" pads installed, fwiw.
> 
> Two race helmets:
> Bell Sweep R, Meduim - 295 gms
> ...


For only 15-25 grams I wouldn't let the weight difference be the determining factor. If you could save a lot more than that would be another story. I would go with the one which has the more effective air vents for cooling your head. If you're feeling like you are overheating the small savings won't be worth it.


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

don't wear one... half pound savings......if it is worth the risk


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

1) I found it mroe amusing than anything; I know 25gm isn't a huge amount. It's just funny that in this age of lightweight components and marketing about 'em, those $200 helmets are heavier than $50 ones.

2) Can't go without -- regulated time trial, rules mandate 'em.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Two race helmets:
> Bell Sweep R, Meduim - 295 gms
> Giro Atmos, Medium - 285 gms


Hmm, the Bell and Giro sites list lower weights. Those must be for the small sizes.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, it was right in there. My Sweep actually has a little sticker inside "Sweep R. Size: Medium. Weight: 295g)"


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

Argentius said:


> I'm not a huge weight weenies, but in preparation for an uphill time trial, I weighed my helmets -- figured I might as well grab the lightest one, right? All had the "stock" pads installed, fwiw.
> 
> Two race helmets:
> Bell Sweep R, Meduim - 295 gms
> ...


 I bet My Atmos has more cracks, than your helmet has. ---- ?Changing the helmet weight? as the helmet expands --- Gotta get the most u$e out of it.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Argentius said:


> I'm not a huge weight weenies, but in preparation for an uphill time trial, I weighed my helmets -- figured I might as well grab the lightest one, right? All had the "stock" pads installed, fwiw.
> 
> Two race helmets:
> Bell Sweep R, Meduim - 295 gms
> ...


I'm not particularly surprised. Both the racing and commuter helmets meet the same impact absorption standards, and they do it with the same material (EPS, or Expanded Polysterene, i.e styrofoam). The main difference is that the racing helmet has more and bigger vents, and a more swoopy tear-drop "aerodynamic" shape. In order to build in more and larger holes (vents) but maintain the same structural integrity and impact absorption, the helmet must be built with more reinforcement and possible thicker foam around the vents to restore the energy absorption capability. The net result is often equal (or greater) weight for the more ventilated helmet. On top of that, the extra aerodynamic "tail" to give the racing helmet a tear-drop shape also undoubtedly adds extra weight (without adding any extra protection).

All in all though, the weight differences aren't very large. And certainly, most people who will be working hard in hot weather on their bikes would probably be happy to add an extra ounce of weight if in return they get more ventilation on their noggin.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

*My first generation Atmos (M)*

weighs 268g using our Mettler scale in the lab. The listed weight is 280g for a medium.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I dropped 45 grams off my Atmos after some creative drilling...
:aureola:

I was also able to eliminate the straps by sinking some 5mm bolt receivers into my skull. Now my helmet bolts down instead of those pesky straps. (that accounted for about 20 grams of the 45. Gota have a friend bolt the helmet on though...

more wind resistant without it, (i've also gone to a Vet and had my ears docked) 20 grams off the old body weight. (I keep the rest of the ears in the freezer so i can have them reattached after I quit racing.)


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

dfleck said:


> I dropped 45 grams off my Atmos after some creative drilling...
> :aureola:
> 
> I was also able to eliminate the straps by sinking some 5mm bolt receivers into my skull. Now my helmet bolts down instead of those pesky straps. (that accounted for about 20 grams of the 45. Gota have a friend bolt the helmet on though...
> ...


Do you use aluminum, nylon, or carbon bolts?


----------



## jlfbogey (Aug 18, 2004)

Titanium, dude.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

For comparison I got a MET Stradivarius 199 helmet recently which weighs 208.0 g for the M/L size.

Besides the very noticeable weight difference the bug flow through is quite good too. Very important in the summer when many stinging insects are looking to blame you for their poor navigational abilities when they end up in your helmet.


----------



## cycle21 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Stradivarius 199 Helmet*

Where can you buy a Stradivarius 199 helmet? How much should I expect to pay?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

cycle21 said:


> Where can you buy a Stradivarius 199 helmet? How much should I expect to pay?


They aren't sold in the US or Canada. UK or Eurozone are the best places. I paid 125 GBP which came out to about $250 with 4 day shipping at the time. Quite a jump in price for the 70 grams saved from the older model I had.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

Most of the top-end helmets have internal reinforcements, that's what makes them heavier. But if you are going down a hill at 50-plus miles per hour, it will save you from a traumatic head injury, which helmets without internal reinforcements lack.

Most people have a Bell-shaped or Giro-shaped head. Try them and cinch it down tight and see it moves from side to side or front to back. A good helmet should not move more than two millimeters. Get the helmet that seems more comfortable.

But most helmets depend on how much you ride per week/month. I have gone through three helmets already, because even the styrofoam stinks, let alone the pads and straps.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*CPSC standards*



dhtucker4 said:


> Most of the top-end helmets have internal reinforcements, that's what makes them heavier. But if you are going down a hill at 50-plus miles per hour, it will save you from a traumatic head injury, which helmets without internal reinforcements lack.


There is absolutely no evidence to indicate that more expensive helmets provide any better protection than less expensive helmets. All bicycle helmets sold in the USA must meet the same CPSC standards. In fact, recent Consumer Reports testing showed that, while all the helmets tested except one met the CPSC standards (the one exception was the Trek Anthem C, which was subsequently recalled), frequently the less expensive helmets exceeded the standards to a greater degree than more expensive helmets.

If more expensive helmets have extra internal reinforcements, it is usually because they are required in order to restore their structural integrity due to the larger number and size of vent holes.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Is this a UCI race? If not, maybe a helmet isn't mandatory.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Mark McM said:


> There is absolutely no evidence to indicate that more expensive helmets provide any better protection than less expensive helmets.


The only way that the more expensive ones can be more effective is that they are more likely to be worn due to better comfort.



> If more expensive helmets have extra internal reinforcements, it is usually because they are required in order to restore their structural integrity due to the larger number and size of vent holes.


Good point.


----------

